

Tell HN: Friend builds cool app, Runkeeper says Not So Fast - jambo
http://rkdm.heroku.com/

======
jambo
A friend of mine built this app to sync RunKeeper runs with DailyMile.
DailyMile has an API, tweeted about it (they've since deleted that tweet), and
was generally cool about it. RunKeeper on the other hand didn't like it and
asked him to take it down and wait for an official API.

